# Randy Rabbit



## Sophie_W (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a male rabbit who is nearly 3 years old. He has just started showing signs of randiness, running around my legs, and trying to hump my leg . He is even showing signs to wards my cat. Is this a seasonal thing, or something that will go on forever?


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Has he been castrated ?


----------



## Sophie_W (Jun 14, 2009)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Has he been castrated ?


No he hasn't had that done.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sophie_W said:


> No he hasn't had that done.


Theres your answer its all down to hormones. Get him done and he'll be a better mannered bunny.


----------



## Sophie_W (Jun 14, 2009)

But will this be an on going thing, or is it just a seasonal thing?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

More than likely it will be ongoing. Rabbits aren't really sseasonal breeders. They are induced ovulators meaning that a doe will ovulate when an entire male is around. Your boy might be able to smell a nearby girl, maybe a neighbour has recently got a rabbit. Either way its unlikely that his behaviour will calm unless he loses his bits.


----------



## Sophie_W (Jun 14, 2009)

Kammie said:


> More than likely it will be ongoing. Rabbits aren't really sseasonal breeders. They are induced ovulators meaning that a doe will ovulate when an entire male is around. Your boy might be able to smell a nearby girl, maybe a neighbour has recently got a rabbit. Either way its unlikely that his behaviour will calm unless he loses his bits.


Thanks for the reply. We live out in the county side. They is a lot of wild rabbits very close to us, so that is probably the reason for his behaviour.


----------

